# .
,    .
    ,   ,  ,          .

----------


## Mrak

,     ,     ,   ...  :Wink:

----------

> ,     ,     ,   ...


  :Wow:

----------


## Mrak

**,      :Smilie:

----------

> ,     ,     ,   ...


     ,   ,     :yes:  .

----------

Very Irresistable Givenchy



  Very Irresistible  Givenchy          .    ,       .    .      35%,  ,        .           .       .       ,      .   ,    ,    ,        .

----------

:Wow:  


> ,   ,     .


  :Wow:

----------

> ,   ,


  :yes:  
  ,  ,  . -,  ,    ,      :Embarrassment:  -,   .   Hugo Boss Woman   -   ,         :Smilie:

----------


## Alba

Hugo Boss Woman..
....

----------


## Svetlana_V

-  .   -   ,    .     ,    - ,   .      ,   .

----------


## Kolelef

" "    "  "    .   .    "  .

----------


## RedBrandt

90%   .  :Frown: 
   ,  , Gucci Envy Me.      .  :Smilie:

----------

.    DK Delicious, Clinic Happy, DKNY, Gucci Pafum II.

----------

Clinic Happy, Oblique (""  "")

----------


## ˸

,    -         ,     -..

----------

,      !

----------


## Panther

:
Hugo Boss Woman,     
Dune  Christian Dior -   
Classik Jean Paul Gaultier -   
     ,  ...

----------


## pretty

,    . 
  - Dior Miss Cherie. 
  Mandarina Duck  GIRL Gian Marco Ventury.
     ,   .

----------

, ...

----------


## ˸

> ,      !


...  :Smilie:

----------

?     ?

----------


## Anonimus

- ,   ,  ,        .   3-    .  -       ,    .  .      -   (Truth),     .        ,    .      :       Very Iresis.  -     -  "  " .....

----------

> :       Very Iresis.  -     -  "  " .....


  :Wink:   :yes:

----------


## sema

:Smilie:  
1. Paloma Picasso     :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 
2. Amarige (Givenchy), - (Cacharel), Angel (Thierry Mugler) 
3.   Nu (Yves Saint Laurent) ,  DKNY (Donna Karan), Hugo Deep Red (Hugo Boss),  Laura (Laura Biagiotti) 

 :Smilie:

----------


## Leila

Pure Poison  Christian Dior (, , , , , ,  ,    ).    J`Adore  "",       .  Ardenbeauty  Elizabeth Arden.

----------

,  !       ( ).    -.      Enjoy, J.Patu,   Glamorous, Ralf Louren (       :Smilie: ,             :Smilie:  )    Allure  Chanel, Truth    .   Bvlgari   , .     ,       !  :Frown:       ,  ,  ,.

----------


## day

"Light blue" Dolce Gabanna.     .      Moschino "I love, love".         ( !)  :Love:

----------

.

----------


## ˸

> ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## sveetna

! !   .   .     ,      .   .      .
      ,  - .

----------


## sveetna

.        "".  .

----------


## 77

Issey Miyake     :Big Grin:  , Ives Roshe "Ming Shu"      .( Poison )

----------


## Leila

> 


     ,   ,  .

----------


## sveetna

> ,


      .      .    .    .

----------


## Leila

> Poison


 :Smilie:  ,  Poison -   Poison.     ,   Pure Poison -   .

----------

Moschino Couture
Nina Ricci Premier Jour
Hugo Boss Deep Red

  - , .

----------

> Issey Miyake


  :yes:        -   :Frown:

----------


## sema

> Moschino Couture
> Nina Ricci Premier Jour
> Hugo Boss Deep Red


  :Smilie:     ,    -   ,    ...   :Smilie:     -  -     .

----------


## iov

,    :    -     -  (   :Wink:  ) (,      :Wink:  )

----------


## Helper-2005

, ,  -      -    3!  -, , !
,  (  )      -   ( -   ). ,   .   :
1) L`Eau D`Issey  Issey Miyake 
2) Oblique (FFWD)  Givenchy
3) Dalistyle Salvador Dali
    (  ),  !  :Smilie: 
      -   (    ): Versus Time For Pleasure ( Gianni Versache)  :Smilie:

----------

*sema*,    ,        :Wink:

----------


## sema

> *sema*,    ,


  :Smilie:   :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: .        :Smilie: 
  .         ..       !   ,       ,        .  :Frown:

----------

*sema*,         -  ,    .       .

----------


## sveetna

,        "" :Smilie:

----------

,   Cristobal Balensiaga  2   ?
 :Smilie:

----------


## sema

> *sema*,         -  ,    .       .


     ...  ...       ...        ,        -       ,   ,   ...   ...    ...              ...  :Razz:

----------


## sema

> ,        ""


  !     !  :Smilie:   :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

> ,   Cristobal Balensiaga  2   ?


       Bvlgari !    ,    !  :Wink:

----------

=   
 .   ,   .          .
**,  Bvlgari       -     :Smilie:

----------


## ITSka

"         .        "".  ."
        .
      : , ,   ..

----------


## Andariel

...      -   !     :Smilie: 
 ,             :Smilie:  
  ,       :Smilie: ))
       ,   Amor Amor  Cacharel      !!!         :Frown:

----------

> ...      -   !


,  ,                :Smilie:

----------


## SSSS

Hugo Boss Woman

----------


## Cheslik

,   ....   ,    ,     .    ,   :Smilie: 
1 - Caleche Eau Delicat (Hermes)
2 - Coll Woter (Davidoff)
3 - Echo Moman (Davidoff)
4 - Clinique Happy

----------

> .
> **,  Bvlgari       -


,    -,        :Smilie:  
      -,     ,    Bvlgari!

----------

TRIBU  ,     ,  ,    , ..     !     !  -  ? 

     !

----------


## .

,     .      : Lacosta, Eclat Lanvin, Moschino Cheap and chic, Chic C. Herera, Trezor, Poeme  Lancom, Dune, Chance  .

----------


## 2003

,       ""( ,     :Smilie:  )  Lanvin,     Mandarina Duck,  ,        :Smilie:

----------

, ,   - Lacoste pour femme. 

 ,     - "   ?".       .

----------


## Kriniza

. .
.  :Smilie:

----------

- Emotion   .    Incanto       .  :Smilie:

----------


## N2511

- . 
 ( ,    -      ) : 5-  ( ),   (),  ()    .    Truth (CC).

----------

212 On Ice Color (Carolina Herrera)
: Gucci Rush 2, Premier Jour (Nina Ricci),  Aqua Allegoria Herba Fresca (Guerlain).  ,   -   -.    -  .
   ,    Escada Ibiza Hippie - , 
  ,

----------


## gluchnaya

> 


   -     (     )   :Embarrassment:      ...

----------


## Mil

" " =))  ,        !  :Wow:

----------


## jaguara

,        ,   ,  , ))).       ( 
  ,  .
   Lanvin, MEXX  .)))))
.  Renatte Balestro "Homme"))))

----------


## 2

""  , , ,     ...  !      +.   ,     .   " "  (     )))

----------

, MEXX    , , MAT

----------


## Ksks

:Embarrassment:     Hypnose  Lancome,  ,    .

----------


## Alina-malina

212 ( )

     ...    :Hmm:

----------

M   ,  212 Sexy     .    ,    .

----------

,   ,   ?  "",  ,     ,  .   ,    . .

----------

,    .

----------

YIN (JACQUES FATH)  Hot Couture (GIVANCHI)

----------


## Simfonia

.     ,     - ,       ,          ...

----------

> ,   ,   ?  "",  ,     ,  .   ,    . .


    (Vivienne Westwood)

----------

!!!  :Smilie:

----------

,     (Chanel Chance, Coco Mademoiselle Chanel, Miss Dior Cherie CD, 212 Herrera, Simply Clinique, Estee Lauder Pleasures, Very Irresistible, Gucci Rush-2, Gucci Eau de Parfum II, Sensi White Notes Armani, Feraud Paris, ....    ).   Lalique Tendre Kiss    ...      .     .     Eau de Cartier.   ,    .

----------


## Rimskaya

...     :-(

----------


## Regina

.  .     5. -   -    ,     DG.
,    .     , '    1800-1900  50 .,      1200-1400.  .   ,      -    ???    10%  1600-1700 . (  ,    ).   ,       ?   ?

----------

,      .  ,        ,  .

----------

50%.   .

----------


## 23

> ,      .  ,        ,  .


   ,       - ?     ,       -, ..,       ,  ,   ,     ...     ,      "  "   .

----------

,      .   .

----------

!  ....   :
- Amor Amor (      :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
- Kenzo Le Monde Est Beau (   ...   )
- Bazar (     . -!)

----------


## Riddle

. :  ,. :     .     ISLAND ,     ...      (  , ,   :Wink:  )    .,        :Confused:

----------


## RedCat

DKNY (Donna Karen),  ... 



> . .


 .....

----------

> .,


   .      .     .   .    ,    ,   .

----------

> ,       -, .


     ,     .    -   (Beyond paradise),      -   "" (.     )

----------

. 
    ))
  ,           ..
 ,   ,    -    ..       !

----------

-      ,           .  :yes:

----------

,        ,  PRADA.   .

----------


## traicy

[
       ,   Amor Amor  Cacharel      !!!         :Frown: [/QUOTE]
   -

----------

Amor Amor  Cacharel - ....            ...
  LACOSTE     ,  J"adore   .

----------


## Fessalonika

Irresistible  Givanche  Echo Woman  Davidoff

----------


## 1

,   .
      "" ,  -  ,   - ?

----------


## JonnyDep

> -     ,           .


  :Smilie:

----------

,   ISSEY MIYAKE -    :Love: ,      20  50 .,   PURE POISON :   ,  POISON,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 0204

,  COOL WATER (DAVIDOFF), SENSY (KUSADO), CHANEL CHANCE (CHANEL).    : COOL WATER (DAVIDOFF) - ,  SENSY (KUSADO) - -, CHANEL CHANCE (CHANEL) - -.     ,   . :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## KIV

.  :Smilie: 
     .   .  .  :yes:

----------


## scarlett

.
  Dior Addict  Spell bound,  Samsara 
    5  JAdore

----------


## Nataly2005

> .   .  .


....  ...  ,  .
   ,   ...AZZURA  AZZARO,Beatuful  Estee Lauder   Donna... ... Angel(Thierry Mugler),,      ...  .

----------

,       ....

     ,   -   ,     ( ,   ) -     :Smilie: 
 :yes: 

      - ...       -   ....      :Frown: 

       (     -   --,   ....       ,  )  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sinebab

:  !!!

----------

L'eau par Kenzo!!!            :Cool: ,  ,   ,     .
,   ,     ,     ,     ,       :Frown:

----------


## VasilisaV

!!!       - Neonatura Cokon    - !!!
ps:    ))))))))))

----------


## Orelic

,     ,    Poison Hypnotic,    ,  .   Gucci Rush-2,  Eau de Parfum 2. -  Calvin Klein (Eterniti Moment),     Euphoria,   . ,  .

----------


## An2

,    ,       Amor Amor  .
 Miracle  Lancome, Gucci Eau de Parfume II   .      ,  ,     ,   .
 :
Attraction  Lancome ( ,    ) -    , .. ;
Escada Pacific Paradise - ,   ,   ;
Versace Bright Crystal - ,    ;
Chance Chanel   - .  (  ,   ).
     Truth  CK -  ,    .

----------


## amfora

(  .!)

----------

> 90%   . 
>    ,  , Gucci Envy Me.      .


 !      Gucci o de parfum II.    Envy Me,  o de parfum II   ,  ,   .      ,     ::flirt::

----------

> .    DK Delicious, Clinic Happy, DKNY, Gucci Pafum II.


, Donna Karan New York Be Delicious,    , .  ,  , "   ,     DKNY".  ,    .

----------


## R@metBuh

,       Light Blue  Dolce Gabbana.  Eclat  Lanvin,  ,     "" .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Kseni

Hugo Boss Deep red -   Light Blue D&G - .  :yes:      Veri Irresistible Givenchy  Touch of Pink Lacosta.    Eau de Parfum II Gucci  Nina new Nina Ricci -   .    212 Sexy  ,        -    , , . :Frown:

----------

, ,         .         ,     .    ,         :Wow:

----------

> Nina new Nina Ricci -   .


   ,      , ,    :yes:

----------


## .

OUI  Lancom
Aqua di Gio   Gio  Armani 
Woman  Gian Marco Venturi 
   ,      :Embarrassment: 
  ,   ,      
,   ,         :Wink:

----------

> ,   ,      
> ,   ,


  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## pearlS

Lacoste     . 
        .   .

----------


## Kseni

> Lacoste     .


 ? Touch of Pink?  ? (  )  
 Touch of Pink     - . :yes:

----------


## pearlS

Touch of Pink.           ............ :yes:

----------

,   .


> Classik Jean Paul Gaultier


,  -   -    !!!!!      :OnFire:  -       ,         (   )  ,   ,   .
,         :.

----------


## Eveningwind

..      ...

----------


## Irusya

!  !  - : "SO" Givenchy  ,     , (!)       ...
     ((   Duty free  2004 ,    -  Givenchy    ..   ,   ""    ,          :Frown:  
Please...

----------


## Irusya

> !  !  - : "SO" Givenchy  ,     , (!)       ...
>      ((   Duty free  2004 ,    -  Givenchy    ..   ,   ""    ,          
> Please...


  :yes:  
   !! :Love:  :Big Grin:

----------


## goldschmied

**      .   -      .
, ,   " "   ,     .  , ,     *, *  ** .

----------


## Tasik

> ,   ,   .

----------


## SebTom

Dior Homme    :Stick Out Tongue:   :Cool:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Eveningwind

... ,    )  :yes:

----------

(   )  .    70-     ,  ,  -... -   .   ,   ,      .
      .    ,  ,  .

----------

()

----------


## Irinka

Trussardi Light.         . ,     . ...

----------

POISON  .     - .
 , ,     .  .    , ..   .        .   :Embarrassment: . ! , ,   .
  .

----------


## Raisa.Volkova

Chanel N5
ange ou demon (Givenchy)

----------

,     , Molecule 01  Escentric Molecules      (     100),         Iso E Super,   . 
"     ,       ,   "" Escentric Molecules  ,  .      ,       ,    ,   .        ". 
Molecule 01    ,  ,     Escentric 01,      ,   .       . 
  ,          ,  ,   ,      .       ,    59 ,        . 
"  ,        ,    ,   ,   ,   .  -   ,       ,   ,    .          .     ,      ". 

  Molecule.   .
 - 4500.   -

----------


## Fraxine

> ,          ,  ,   ,      .


    , ,   ,  


> - 4500.   -


  .
       .  -      .
 -  - ,   ,     ,   ,    ,       .

----------

> , ,


  ,   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
     -  ,     1  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fraxine

,   :Wink: 



> -  ,     1


    ,    :
1. ,     ( 


> 1


   );
2.  


> -


    -    ;
: ..   ,  , ,  ,     ,        1,           . 
    ,   -       .
  "" ""     .
,           .

----------

WOMAN  " "
:
    "LOVE"  .
OZON   .

 :Smilie:

----------


## A.D.

""

----------


## Luissa

.     Nina  Nina Ricci  Angel Schlesser -Essenciale. Nina    ,   ... ,  , - ( ).   . :Smilie:     -  - -,   - ,   .
   Daimonds (    )  .  ,     .   ""  ,   ????      ,     ,       ,   -     , .    .... :Love:

----------


## Irusya

> Daimonds (    )  .  ,     .   ""  ,   ????


.  :Big Grin:     ))))

----------


## JLy

"our Femme", Lacoste     (          ),       "Deep Red", Hugo Boss      ,      :yes:

----------


## Youlia

> "Deep Red", Hugo Boss





> 


  :yes:

----------


## marmot

. .   ,   -  )))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Smaili

Hugo Boss Intens -     .  :yes:

----------


## JLy

Emerald Dream  Estee Lauder,           -    :Big Grin:    , ,       .,   .

----------


## Luissa

,   !!!!! :Love: 
:    ""   ???
      ?
  , -, the One         .   . 
the One  - ,. :yes: 
....     -  . ::flirt::   ???  .....

----------

CHANCE    :Big Grin:    HUGO DEEP RED

----------


## shrilanka

Glamourous Daylight,   ...

----------


## ellenochka



----------

"  "

----------

( ).  .Organza

----------


## Reddiska

:Dezl:  ,  -   - ,   ,   ,     ?            ! :Cry:

----------


## Lorri

aromat.ru  ?

----------


## 1985

> ,  -   - ,   ,   ,     ?            !


 ,     ,    -      -  .
http://1mmtt.ru/
http://www.bestparfum.ru/
http://www.parfum-plaza.ru/

  Chanel.  :Love:

----------


## sudmarvik

-     .
 .

----------


## -

,       .
       ,        .      .

----------


## ellenochka

> ,       .
>        ,        .      .


  ,    .   -   -

----------


## -

> -   -


  ,    .

----------

Dior. :yes:

----------

:yes:    ...    54 .        ,  ,  ,  ,  ,   ...

----------


## JLy

.      Boss Orange  Deep Red,     :Wink:      , ,   . !   :Smilie:

----------

Clinique Happy heart, Davidoff Echo!!        Lanvin Jeanne!  . :yes:

----------

,  1985.     -

----------


## .

> -


   ?  ?    -?  .     .    .-    "" ?

----------


## JLy

?   ,  ...

----------


## .

,    . ,   -.    ,

----------


## sudmarvik

> ,    . ,   -.    ,


 ,           .

      ,      .

        .

----------


## .

.      .    .   ,      -.

----------


## kuzia

-   ,   ?

----------


## sudmarvik

> .      .    .   ,      -.


        "Y satis" ,   (    " " ,    ),     .

 ?  :Wink: 
      ???

   ,      ...
  .

----------


## Callypso

Lanvin "Rumeur 2 Rose"     "Bazar" Christian Lacroix   :Embarrassment: 
   ,   ,       .

----------


## lissy

Cacharel Amor Amor)
 DKNY Be Delicious Fresh Blosom)
     ,      :Smilie:

----------


## .

,   -    Helen Rubinstain,  ?

----------


## Lorri

> DKNY Be Delicious Fresh Blosom


  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## 78

> HUGO DEEP RED


      ?

----------


## .

,    ,     . 
         , 
     ,   "Nuit de Noel". 

  .     
  ,    , 
        . 
   ,   . 

   ,  .    . 
  -   -   . 
  ,     , 
        . 

  .    ,
    ,   ...
     ,      :
   ,     .

       . 
          . 
    .     , 
    -  ,   "Nuit de Noel"

1925

 .- ""  "Nuit de Noel"? , ,   ,  ..

----------


## Irusya

> - ""  "Nuit de Noel"?


 :yes:   :8:

----------


## Irinka

Nuit de Noel Caron -    ,      . Nuit de Noel   1922. : Ernest Daltroff.  : -,   ;  :     ;  :   .

----------


## .

?

----------

212  Carolina Herrera,   - 212 Sexy.

----------

,  ,  ,      ,    ,    . ......     ,    ,    3  ,   ... ?  :Wink:

----------


## E_As

> ,  ,  ,      ,    ,    . ......     ,    ,    3  ,   ... ?


, ))  , ,   ?))))

----------


## Milosh

Gucci Guilty

----------


## YUM

> ..., ,   ,  ..


     ! 
 (  )

PS.     . :Wink:

----------


## 1990

Beyonce

----------



----------

